# Wehret den Anfängern



## Damokles (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Damokles und Ihr lest gerade das Buffed-Forum. *zwinker*
Wer mit meinen Erfahrungsberichten nichts anzufangen weiss, wird auch an diesem keine Freude haben.
Kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache: 
Man kann in diesem Forum, Beiträge von mir herausfiltern, indem man "Damokles" auf seine Ignorierliste setzt.

---

Die tägliche Zufallsgruppenquest zu machen, ist momentan total angesagt. 
Schon allein, wegen der tollen Marken, die man bekommt und zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, relativ schnell an gute Ausrüstung zu gelangen. 
Ich finde es zu dem total spannend, wenn man nicht weiss, was einem mit einer wild zusammengewürfelten Truppe in der Instanz erwartet. 
Was für Mitspieler und welchen Dungeon man wohl zugelost bekommt? 
Ich nenne das immer liebevoll "Trottellotto", weil die beiden "Embleme des Frosts" im schlechtesten Fall,
nur eine geringe Aufwandsentschädigung für die seelischen Schäden sind. 
Vom körperlichen Schmerz bei Kopf/Tisch-Anfällen mal ganz abgesehen. 

Ich möchte nur kurz erzählen, was passiert, wenn ich meine Priesterin als Lotterielos in den Serverlostopf werfe.
Und los gehts... 

Eingelogt. 
Dungeonfinder angeklickt & das Häkchen bei "Heiler" gesetzt. 
Maximal dreissig Sekunden warten. Ladebildschirm. 
Hey klasse. Die violette Festung, die geht fix!

Ein Paladin hat sich als Tank gefunden. Ein Hexenmeister, ein Todesritter und ein Jäger bilden unser Prügeltrio. 
(Kleine Info am Rande: Wer "Prügeltrio" bei Google eingibt, landet u.a. bei den "Three Stooges") 
Besser kann ich es doch nun wirklich nicht treffen! Meine Lieblingstankklasse und dann noch diese drei 
vielversprechend aussehenden BPS-Junkies. 

_Und ZACK, hab ich auch gleich schon meinen ersten Flamebeitrag unter diesem Post.

_


			
				Flamie schrieb:
			
		

> Ey du Nap das heißt *D*PS und nicht *B*PS! L2p



Mit "BPS" meine ich nur, dass die Jungs so aussehen, als ob sie jedem einzelnen Gegner dieser Instanz
 "Blut, Pipi und Scheiße" rausprügeln und das nur, weil diese gerade mal doof gucken. 

Nach dem Durchbuffen, bekommt meine Euphorie allerdings gleich den ersten Knacks. Denn der Todesritter stellt entsetzt fest:
"OmfG. Der Tank hat nur 21k life!" 
Ja prima. Das kann ja lustig werden. Wir haben noch nicht mal ein Gegnerportal erblickt, da gibt es schon den ersten Zickenterror. 
Ausserdem muss ausgerechnet der den Hals aufreißen. Der hat doch buffed selber gerade mal 22000 Lebenspunkte! 
Ich beschliesse die Wogen etwas zu glätten und unseren Nachwuchstank unter meine Fittiche zu nehmen. 
Priester: Und Du bist wahrscheinlich mit T11 auf diese Welt gekommen? Ausserdem, was kümmert es denn Dich? Ich muss den doch schließlich hochheilen! 

Und ich trieb es sogar mit meiner Vertrauensbekundung noch auf die Spitze, indem ich die Gruppenleitung, die ich inne hatte, an unseren Neuachtziger übertrug.
Das liess den Todesritter dann auch verstummen. Ich bin einfach zu gutmütig für diese Welt. Warum nur, ist das bisher keinem aufgefallen?
Und was würde denn theoretisch passieren, wenn es auffällt? 
Um mir diese Frage selbst zu beantworten, bevor es losgeht, nehme ich mir noch schnell die Zeit, für einen kleinen 
Tagtraum:
Mein Radiosender spielt gerade das von "Bonnie Tyler" gesungene und extra für mich umgeschriebene Lied "Holding out for a Minou", 
als mir zugeflüstert wird: _"Hallo Minou. Ich bin Gamemaster (Namecalling). Blizzard ist Deine vorbildliche Spielweise nicht entgangen, und wie Du Dich dabei, 
für andere Mitspieler einsetzt. Wir möchten Dir, als kleines Dankeschön, einen Lifetimeaccount einrichten. Natürlich erklären wir uns bereit, 
Dir 13 Euro im Monat dafür zu bezahlen, dass Du auch weiterhin World of Warcraft spielst."

_Die Instanztür öffnet sich und "Mahatma Gandi" bestürmt mich. Er möchte mir unbedingt einen Ashram bauen und fleht mich an, ihn als meinen Schüler dort aufzunehmen. 
Meine Arbeitszimmertür öffnet sich und meine Frau hält mir einen Brief der "Argentur Wunschkind" unter die Nase. Gott lässt fragen, ob er mich adoptieren darf. 
Und als Krönung des Ganzen, ploppt mein E-Mailprogrammfenster auf. Es ist eine Mail von buffed.de: 
_Hallo Damokles. Du hast vor langer Zeit mal gefragt, ob wir hier in der Redaktion, einen "Tag der offenen Tür" veranstalten. Leider haben wir Deine Mail erst jetzt entdeckt. 
Das tut uns leid und deshalb, möchten wir Dich gerne einladen mal einen ganzen Tag bei uns zu verbringen._ 

Hallo? Aufwachen! Der Kampf geht los. 
Ach schade. Es war so ein schöner Traum, das Buffed mal meine Post beantwortet. 

Es zeigt sich, dass ich gut daran getan habe, mich für unsere "schwächliche Dose" stark zu machen. Denn er tankt wirklich gut und behält auch die Gegner bei sich. 
Und das ist wirklich etwas besonderes denn "Moe, Larry und Curly" hauen BPS raus, dass es nur so spritzt! 
Und wie das Tüpchelchen auf einem "i" fragt unser Tank demütig in den Chat hinein... 
Paladin: "Hab ich was falsch gemacht?" 
Och der Arme! Er tut mir ein bisschen leid. Der ist bestimmt ganz verunsichert und eingeschüchtert von diesem bösen Todesrittergeschwätz. 
Priesterin: "Nein. Du machst das super!" 
Dutzi dutzi. 

Der erste Zwischengegner liegt im Dreck. 
Fragt mich nicht, welcher das war, aber er lässt ausser dem normalen blauen Zeug auch noch eine "Juwelenschleifvorlage" fallen. 
Alle würfeln "Gier", nur unser Tank hat "Bedarf". Ich gratuliere noch herzlich und unser Todesritter fragt: 
"Kannst Du mal Dein Juwe posten? Ich suche noch einen ganz speziellen Stein." 
Paladin: "Ich bin kein Juwe." 
Todesritter:"Wieso würfelst Du dann Bedarf?" 
Paladin: "Für meinen Twink." 

Der Tagtraum, der wie im standby in meinem Hinterkopf weiterläuft wechselt in einen Alptraum: 
Ich lese mir gerade das Kleingedruckte auf dem Adoptionsvertrag durch. So blauäugig, dass ich jeden Mist blind unterschreibe, bin ich dann doch nicht. 
Schliesslich ist mir das "Märchen vom Lattenjup" nicht ganz unbekannt. Da rammt mir der Paladin ein Messer genau zwischen meine Schulterblätter und ich erwache unsanft.

Wie? Was? Das hat er doch nicht wirklich eben gesagt? 
Öhm... Na da hab ich mich ja für ein tolles Früchtchen stark gemacht. Aber wenn er neu ist, weiss er es vielleicht nicht besser. 
Man kann ja schliesslich nicht jede ungeschriebene Regel in WoW kennen. Jemand sollte ihn aufklären! 
Priester:"Man hat keinen "Bedarf" für einen "Twink"!" 
Paladin:"Sorry." 

Ach, Schwamm drüber. Ist jetzt eh zu spät, denn es geht auch schon weiter mit den Gegnerwellen. Diese sind wohl schon etwas anspruchsvoller, 
denn unserem Paladin entfleucht ab und zu mal ein Gegner. 
...oder zwei.
Na gut es waren alle! Aber auch das kann unser Trupp sehr gut kompensieren. 

Der zweite Zwischengegner liegt im Dreck. 
Fragt mich nicht welcher das war, aber er lässt ausser dem normalen blauen Zeug auch noch ein "Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung" fallen. 
Diesmal hätte ich "Bedarf" für meinen Twink gehabt. Würfel aber ganz brav wie die anderen "Gier" 
Nur der Paladin und der Todesritter haben "Bedarf". Doch der Paladin gewinnt wieder. 
Todesritter:"Lies mal das Buch. Mich interessiert, welche Glyphe du bekommst." 
Paladin:"Das ist für meinen Twink" 
 Manche Leute haben wirklich alles Glück der Welt. 
Es gibt so viele Leute, die eine Unmenge Kohle für Alkohol ausgeben aber nicht dieses Kerlchen. Der ist wohl naturbreit. 
Da kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Nicht horizontal dafür aber im schön gleichmäßigen Takt, immer Richtung Schreibtischplatte. 

Ändern können wir es jetzt sowieso nicht mehr. Als sich das nächste Gegnerportal öffnet, bemerkt unser 
Todesritter:"WTF?" 
Priester:"Was denn?" 
Todesritter:"Der Tank hat Disco." Sprachs und wechselt in seine Frostpräsenz um die Gegner aufzuhalten. 
Da musste ich mich sehr zusammenreissen, um nicht im Chat zu schreiben: _"OmfG.Der Todesritter hat nur 22k life!"_ 
Aber glaubt mir, mich Lästerziege hat es tierisch in den Fingern gejuckt.

Zu viert prügelten wir uns nun durch die nächsten drei Gegnerwellen, während unser Paladin immer noch wie zu einer Salzsäule erstarrt 
auf dem Treppenpodest am Eingang steht. Doch dann ein plötzliches Lebenszeichen.
Paladin:"Sorry." 

Wie jetzt? Sorry? 
Jetzt komm mal bitte mit einer guten Erklärung rüber, wieso man als Tank mitten im Kampf "afk" geht! 
Mögliche Erklärungen sind: 
1. Die Russen haben ihren atomaren Erstschlag im Nachbarsgarten gemacht. 
2. Mein Hund hatte gerade einen Infarkt und ich hab ihn per Herzmassage wieder ins Leben zurückgeholt. 
3. Ein Talibansprengkommando hat sich in der Haustür geirrt. 
Alles andere wäre unakzeptabel. 
Doch die erstaunlich lapidare Antwort von unserem 
Paladin: "Eltern." 

Hey da haben wir ja den Trottelottojackpot gezogen! 
Was nun folgt, ging so schnell, dass ich nicht mal die Zeit hatte das Fenster, welches auf meinem Bildschirm aufpoppte 
durchzulesen, geschweige denn draufzuklicken. Ich habe nur noch mitbekommen, dass wir nun noch zu viert waren 
und in dieser Konstellation auch problemlos und ohne Zwischenfälle die Instanz beendeten. Das nenn ich mal Gruppendynamik!

Ich habe nun eine neue Lieblingstankklasse und hoffe mal, dass dieser Paladin ein weiteres ungeschriebenes Gesetz gelernt hat. 
Wer ungeniert die Gruppe fickt, wird aus der Instanz gekickt.




Erfahrungsberichte
Nummer 1
Nummer 2
Nummer 3
Nummer 4
Nummer 5
Nummer 6
Nummer 7
Nummer 8
Nummer 9
Eine verpatzte Priesterbewerbung

Sonstiges
Nostradamokles

Verschwörungstheorien
Die Klopapiermafia​


----------



## Shîlunâ (1. Februar 2010)

Echt Nice Geschrieben, Selten sowas erlebt, und werds vll auch nie.

Aber wie man sieht ,es gibt mal wieder Gutmütige Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, Jeder lernt draus^^


----------



## Mr. Morizon (1. Februar 2010)

Sowas kenne ich nur allzu gut. Da fängt einer zu Beginn den Flame Wars an, man nimmt den anderen (Den Neuen meist) in Schutz und der baut dann wissentlich so eine Grütze, dass einem übel wird^^ Sehr schön geschrieben, Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hare Krishna


----------



## RasDvaTri (1. Februar 2010)

MEHR MEHR MEHR


----------



## Pudding00 (1. Februar 2010)

einfach nur geil!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MEHR!


----------



## Punkrawk (1. Februar 2010)

Beide Daumen hoch! Hab mich mal wieder königlich amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griffith105 (1. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Paladin:"Sorry."
> 
> Wie jetzt? Sorry?
> Jetzt komm mal bitte mit einer guten Erklärung rüber, wieso man als Tank mitten im Kampf "afk" geht!
> ...




ich hab so gelegen xDDDD


----------



## Gabberchen (1. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> _"OmfG.Der Todesritter hat nur 22k life!"_



lach.. herrlich


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil, mehr davon! xD


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

oh gott da hab ich doch gelacht..leider kenn ich dass zu gut...auch die Gutmütigkeit ^^..sehr nett geschrieben 10/10=D


----------



## Hackebeil (1. Februar 2010)

daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damokles hat wieder zu geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vote for sticky kicher ^^


----------



## soca291 (1. Februar 2010)

zu geil bin fast vor lachen vom stuhl gefallen =D


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (1. Februar 2010)

Mein Herz hat Haushohe Luftsprünge gemacht, als ich "Ehrfahrungsbericht 10" gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage nur: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MEHR


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talgur (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur zu bedauern das es sowas wirklich gibt ^^


----------



## Liiu (1. Februar 2010)

Geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rycardo (1. Februar 2010)

Ich sag nur Bravo echt nur Bravooooo!!!
also sie sollten dich bei Buffed einstellen als schreiber du hast alle anforderungen dafür. also echt


----------



## Spliffmaster (1. Februar 2010)

Genial geschrieben ...aber leider doch täglicher Ingame alltag :S


Thumbs up


----------



## Netdog (1. Februar 2010)

Damo ist wieder dahaaa...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich jetzt erst mirbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I want MORE^^


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (1. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Um mir diese Frage selbst zu beantworten, bevor es losgeht, nehme ich mir noch schnell die Zeit, für einen kleinen
> Tagtraum:
> Mein Radiosender spielt gerade das von "Bonnie Tyler" gesungene und extra für mich umgeschriebene Lied "Holding out for a Minou",
> als mir zugeflüstert wird: _"Hallo Minou. Ich bin Gamemaster (Namecalling). Blizzard ist Deine vorbildliche Spielweise nicht entgangen, und wie Du Dich dabei,
> ...


​
Tagträume sind schon was schönes, aber in Instanzen oft sehr hinderlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Damokles schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Sorry?
> Jetzt komm mal bitte mit einer guten Erklärung rüber, wieso man als Tank mitten im Kampf "afk" geht!
> Mögliche Erklärungen sind:
> 1. Die Russen haben ihren atomaren Erstschlag im Nachbarsgarten gemacht.
> ...



an der stelle bin ich vom stuhl gekippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





finde deine art zu schreiben total super weiter so !



MfG


----------



## imbaaapala (1. Februar 2010)

Super!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte hast deinen account gelöscht ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mir egal, hauptsache kann wieder von dir lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (1. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön mal wieder eine von deinen Storys zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

Hammergeil. Wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MEHR


----------



## Chrigi26 (1. Februar 2010)

Sehr nett geschrieben! Hab deine Berichte schon vermisst.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Warum erinnert mich deine Ausdrucksweise nur an Schmitts Katze o.O

@Superalx: Aus deinem Post und deinem Avatar schliesse ich das du homophob bist, vermutlich in einer Sekte die mit Kleider rumrennt, dein vater hat dir nie gezeigt wie man sich rasiert, du hattest also eine sehr zerrütete Kindheit und zu guter Letzt musst du in einem Form für Onlinespiele sinnlose Analysen erstellen.

Sie sind ein sehr sehr sehr kranker Mann!


----------



## 44IsoO (1. Februar 2010)

Verdammt, Damokles! Du solltest dich wirklich mal als Kolumnist bei einer Zeitung versuchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (1. Februar 2010)

Mir bleibt nix zu sagen außer: "Danke Damokles!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*vor-lachen-die-tränen-aus-den-augen-wisch*


----------



## J0inm@n (1. Februar 2010)

Großartig !
ich bin grad dabei die anderen "Berichte" zu lesen, einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (1. Februar 2010)

1a!
Der beste Erfahrungsbericht seit langem!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (1. Februar 2010)

wenn ich einen hut hätte, dann würde ich eben diesen zum mittlerweile zehnten mal ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (1. Februar 2010)

Ziemlich gut =)
Die Randoms sind auch ein Spaß, mal hat man nur T-10er dabei und mal sinds 1k DPS-Gurken mit falschem equip ^^


----------



## X-Zero (2. Februar 2010)

Also erstmal Schön dass du wieder da bist
Und dein Bericht ist wie immer absoluter Hammer, triffst Humorvoll den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Freue mich auf mehr

So far


----------



## FrustmaN (2. Februar 2010)

abgesehen davon daß es wirklich gut geschrieben ist (wie die anderen auch (fast) alle, aber über geschmack läßt sich ja nicht streiten), gibt es das thema seit es das tool gibt.

man kann es nehmen wie man will, mit humor, sarkasmus, ironie ..... oder wie auch immer. die zahl der idioten wird man so leider nicht mindern, noch selbige zu einer änderung bewegen.

die einzig wirksame methode ist die von blizz zur verfügung gestellte igno liste (die leider nach 1 monat rnd inis platzt) und etwas verbesserungswürdig ist. wenn ich mit character a jemanden auf igno gesetzt habe weils ein depp ist, dann muß ich dies auch auf allen anderen manuell nachholen, bzw dort besteht dann das risiko daß man auf denjenigen wieder trifft. was leider bei meinen online  zeiten bisher 3 mal vorgekommen ist. 
nur weil man einen magier, wl oder krieger zockt findet man jemand der vorher ein a-loch-verhalten an den tag gelegt hat und mit mage auf igno gesetzt hat mit den anderen nicht plötzlich suuper und freut sich auf ein wiedersehn. das verhalten bleibt das selbe uahc wenn man sich virtuell für andere verändert hat.


letztendlich muß man sich damit wohl abfinden, auch wenn mir der bericht sehr gefallen hat, wird er wohl leider nichts an den gegebenheiten ändern.

freue mich trotzdem auf den nächsten bericht. weiter so


----------



## Braamséry (2. Februar 2010)

FrustmaN schrieb:


> abgesehen davon daß es wirklich gut geschrieben ist (wie die anderen auch (fast) alle, aber über geschmack läßt sich ja nicht streiten), gibt es das thema seit es das tool gibt.
> 
> man kann es nehmen wie man will, mit humor, sarkasmus, ironie ..... oder wie auch immer. die zahl der idioten wird man so leider nicht mindern, noch selbige zu einer änderung bewegen.



Die wird leider, zumindest prozentual, steigen, weil immer mehr Idioten (wirklich idioten) anfangen als normale Leute. Und mehr normale Leute wegen den neuen idioten und dem, meiner Meinung nach, verhauenen Spielsystem, aufhören.


----------



## SeelenGeist (2. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Da musste ich mich sehr zusammenreissen, um nicht im Chat zu schreiben: _"OmfG.Der Todesritter hat nur 22k life!"_​


​sowie 


Damokles schrieb:


> Mögliche Erklärungen sind:
> 1. Die Russen haben ihren atomaren Erstschlag im Nachbarsgarten gemacht.
> 2. Mein Hund hatte gerade einen Infarkt und ich hab ihn per Herzmassage wieder ins Leben zurückgeholt.
> 3. Ein Talibansprengkommando hat sich in der Haustür geirrt.



Waren die besten Stellen, wie geil xD


----------



## FrustmaN (2. Februar 2010)

klar wird die prozentuale zahl der idioten immer mehr steigen. selbst wenn es nicht so sein sollte, liegt es in der natur des menschen sich in erster linie zuerst einmal an die schlechten erlebnisse zu erinnern, was evolutionsmäßig einen lernprozess auslösen soll(te). dummerweise führen solche, nennen wir sie mal netterweise "mitspieler" eher dazu das frustpotenzial zu steigern.
und dadurch wird ein im ansatz gutes system von wenigen (bzw einer leider stetig steigenden zahl) deppen kaputtgemacht. irgendwann führt es dazu, daß entweder die bisher normalen leute ebenso in ihrer sozialen kompetenz verrohen ("wenn der das darf, darf ich das auch") oder leuten die neu ins system rutschen wird der spaß gleich beim ersten versuch dermaßen versaut, daß am ende die deppen unter sich sind weil niemand mehr das tool wirklich per rnd-suche nutzt und nicht ne grp aufm eigenen server aufmacht und nur noch übers tool reingeht wegen der belohnung.

nach meiner erfahrung liegt die anzahl der stressruns bisher bei gut der hälfte der runs. die harmlosen fälle enden mit 1 kick des störenfrieds, die extremfälle führen dazu daß man neu in eine grp kommt die bereits den 4. kick/leave hinter sich hat, und damit endet daß man nicht mal ganz durchkommt aber die grp am ende die stattliche zahl von 15 leuten verschlissen hat (4 waren schon weg bevor ich rein gekommen bin, bei 1 von 3 bossen) die restlichen 11 hat die grp von boss 2 bis kurz vor endboss verschlissen. und wie es im bericht heißt wären die marken am schluß eher eine art schmerzensgeld gewesen, aber dazu ist es ja nicht mal gekommen. und wer meint es beschränkt sich auf bestimte klassen ? meiner erfahrung nach nicht.

es waren alle positionen und klassen vertreten, egal ob tank, heal, dd. die "seuche" greift wohl in unübersehbarem ausmaß um sich und wird auch jeden pool früher oder später treffen. nicht umsonst wird man ja mit dem "lotterie"-buff belohnt. ironischer weise triffts der genau, denn die chance auf einen 100% gute rnd-grp wird wohl in zukunft genauso selten sein wie ein treffer in der lotterie.

bei allem übel hats aber auch positive seiten: wenn man die erfahrungsberichte oder sonstige postings liest weiß man wenigstens daß man nicht allein die a-karte gezogen hat.

in diesem sinne: werd ich nun die inieinladung annehmen, die hoffnung stirbt schließlich zuletzt


----------



## Anburak-G (2. Februar 2010)

@TE

Mal wieder geil geschrieben


----------



## Dweezie (2. Februar 2010)

Und diesmal war sogar der Hunter nicht "Schuld"



Inteligenter Humor is schon was feines, mehr davon plsXD


----------



## Piposus (2. Februar 2010)

Lieber TE: Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Ich hab auch schon ~20k Tankpalas lockerflockig durch vio hero geheilt. Das ist eigentlich normal. Findest du es "Scheisse", dass er gekickt wurde? Und ja, ich habe mir alles durchgelesen. Ich finde die Pointe aber nicht.


----------



## Drakoma (2. Februar 2010)

danke für tollen thread und kann was im lfg nur bestätigen


----------



## Zangor (2. Februar 2010)

FrustmaN schrieb:


> man kann es nehmen wie man will, mit humor, sarkasmus, ironie ..... oder wie auch immer. die zahl der idioten wird man so leider nicht mindern, noch selbige zu einer änderung bewegen.



Du hast Zynismus vergessen. 

Es gibt auch entspannte Randomgruppen, aber es sind die schlechten Erfahrungen die einem in den Erinnerungen haften bleiben. Vor dem Tool konnte man auch Pech mit Randomgruppen haben, es ist also nicht schlechter geworden.


----------



## danksager (2. Februar 2010)

wie immer geil danke 

bin schon fan zeit dem ersten


----------



## Darkdamien (2. Februar 2010)

als DD ist mir wirklich sehr sehr selten sowas passiert, aber seitdem mein druide 80 ist und ich meistens als heiler oder tank durch die ini´s hüpf weis ich dass sowas wirklich vorkommt, und das nicht mal selten.
wie auch immer, super geschrieben! bitte mehr 

10/10


----------



## 44IsoO (2. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Ich hab auch schon ~20k Tankpalas lockerflockig durch vio hero geheilt. Das ist eigentlich normal. Findest du es "Scheisse", dass er gekickt wurde? Und ja, ich habe mir alles durchgelesen. Ich finde die Pointe aber nicht.



Dann ist das hier einfach nicht Dein Humor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo Damokles, schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. Vorallem, nachdem du ja verkündet hast, dass du zu Runes of Magic wechselst, weils ja so viel besser ist als WoW. Was mir im Übrigen eh klar war, dass es nicht von langer Dauer sein wird. Da RoM - sagen wir mal - nicht ganz so interessant ist.

Wie dem auch sei, hatte ich mal wieder super viel Spaß bei deiner Story.


Eines jedoch ist falsch an deiner Geschichte. Man hat 1h Zeit gedropte Items innerhalb der Instanzgruppe zu tauschen, wenn man denn mal falsch gewürfelt hat.

Ansonsten supi^^


----------



## Versace83 (2. Februar 2010)

"Trottellotto" trifft es ja manchmal echt auf den Punkt... aber als du anfangs Paladin, Todesritter und Hunter erwähntest, hab ich schlimmeres erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hunter war dezent im Hintergrund und ich gebe es nicht gerne zu, aber der dk hat bei den meisten Äußerungen recht (mal davon abgesehen, dass man vf durchaus mit 21k life tanken kann, hab ich auch schon problemlos gemacht).

Und ganz ehrlich: den Pala hätte ich bereits nach dem 2. mal Bedarf für einen Twink würfeln gekickt.
Hmm... und der DK hat das schon sehr hinterhältig gemacht indem er ihn indirekt gefragt hat ob er die items, die er erwürfelt hat auch benutzen kann ^^
Aber: wenn ein Inschriftler die Glyphe erlernt, sehen die anderen nicht welche er erlernt, das sieht nur der Inschriftler selbst.

Und was lernen wir aus der Geschichte? Palas sind die neuen Hunter in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (2. Februar 2010)

Der Schreibstil ist echt erste Sahne, habe mehrfach laut los gelacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (2. Februar 2010)

Erstmal ein Willkommen zurück,Damokles,schön das du wieder da bist =)

Wie immer ein schöner Text,toll geschrieben und sehr lustig.


@Super Alex: Ich möchte gerne mal erfahren,wie du darauf kommst andere so dumm anzumachen.

Und jetzt nochmal für Alex und Co. langsam zum mitschreiben,wenn man den Humor der Texte nicht versteht,einfach das x oben rechts klicken oder wahlweise Alt+F4, euren Counter könnt ihr auch in anderen Threads pushen.


----------



## Teorlinas (2. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wer ungeniert die Gruppe fickt, wird aus der Instanz gekickt.​




Mein Motto für die Zukunft.

Danke

Und mehr davon. Bitte!


----------



## Zuckerbub (2. Februar 2010)

:-) sehr gut Damo!

Thx


----------



## Lo1 (2. Februar 2010)

Mehr mehr mehr!


----------



## Natar (2. Februar 2010)

gut geschrieben

aber im ernst. 

1. du wolltest den todesritter flamen weil er als DD nur 22k life hat?
2. da wow ab 12 ist, kann es schon sein dass mal jemand als abwesenheitsgrund "eltern" angibt. (welche stürmen oder sonstwas). grösse wäre, dies zu akzeptieren

ergo ist das ein schön geschriebener mimimithread auf kosten von nicht so erfahreren / reifen spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2010)

Schön geschrieben, obwohl ich sagen muss, du hattest schon bessere, musst dich vielleicht
erst wieder "warmschreiben".


Das mit der Ninjalooterei ist schon blöd.

Hatte Gestern einen HdZ4 Run, bei dem unter anderem auch ein halb blau equippter Hunter mit bei war.

Dacht mir noch, wenn wir zum Drachen kommen, können wir ja alle passen, dann kriegt der Hunter das
Viech, kann es sicher noch brauchen.

Witzigerweise hat der Hunter nicht mal mitgewürfelt (war wohl, wie viele andere im Glauben, dass man da
erst drauf würfeln kann wenn man epic fliegen hat).

Gewürfelt haben der Tank und ein DD, Tank gewinnt.

Auf mein kurzes GZ antwortet er mit "Crap".

Meine Frage, warum er dann nicht wie ich gepasst hat, damit es jemand anderes kriegen kann, kam die
Antwort "Wayne?"

Wilr standen zu dem Zeitpunkt leider schon vor Mal'Ganis, sonst hätt ich glatt ne Ausschlusswahl angezettelt.

So ein Oberar.... die letzten Buchstaben könnt ihr euch selbst ausdenken.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (2. Februar 2010)

wie immer wenn was von dir kommt 11/10

weiter so^^


----------



## Duselette (2. Februar 2010)

ach hat das spass gemacht, mal wieder einen Damokles zu lesen!


----------



## WeRkO (2. Februar 2010)

Wieder ein sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht 5/5 wenn mans so bewerten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kannst ja offensichtlich doch nicht ohne das buffed.de Forum, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Sinthorix (2. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> 1. du wolltest den todesritter flamen weil er als DD nur 22k life hat?




Lies den Text nochmals dann verstehst dus eventuel =)

@superalex

du bist einfach nur erbärmlich -.-


----------



## schmalhans (2. Februar 2010)

lachen am morgen is super!

wirklich klasse geschrieben! gute wortwahl etc.

made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (2. Februar 2010)

made my day xD

gib uns mehr xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (2. Februar 2010)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> Lies den Text nochmals dann verstehst dus eventuel =)
> 
> @superalex



das muss ich mit einem "nein, immer noch nicht" beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (2. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Dutzi dutzi.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



 .... einfach Göttlich! 

Ich hab nicht mehr so gelacht, seit unser Raidleiter die Laufstrecke wenn man von Anub verfolgt wird als seine Autobahn deklariert hat, auf der man von den MinusDKP-Lastern überfahren wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Ich hab auch schon ~20k Tankpalas lockerflockig durch vio hero geheilt. Das ist eigentlich normal. Findest du es "Scheisse", dass er gekickt wurde? Und ja, ich habe mir alles durchgelesen. Ich finde die Pointe aber nicht.



Ich bin echt beeindruckt, dass man hier die Pointe nicht finden kann und es bierernst nimmt.


----------



## nizor (2. Februar 2010)

mach dir doch mal eine eigene blockseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei so vielen und guten berichten die du schreibst würde sich das sogar lohnen ^^


----------



## noizycat (2. Februar 2010)

gimme more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damo, du schreibst einfach herrlich!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Februar 2010)

*10/10*

Danke, danke, danke

Lange nicht mehr so gelacht.

Mehr davon bitte.

Übrigens, so langsam sollte es jeder mal checken. Wer es übertreibt, steht plötzlich ohne Gruppe da.

Und jede dieser Instanzen kann von 4 fähigen Leuten gemacht werden. Dank Dualspec hat jeder noch
einen Ersatztank oder Heiler in der Tasche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raisershell (2. Februar 2010)

ich sags mal so, das sind keine geschichten das sind berichte und sie gibt es seit gewisser zeit und immer mehr werdend
lustig, ist man nicht betroffen, aber für mich eher traurig denn ich kanns voll nachvollziehn, jede einzelne geschichte!
super geschrieben das dennoch auch ich schmunzeln musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*texte einrahmt*


----------



## Shubunki (2. Februar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Ich hab auch schon ~20k Tankpalas lockerflockig durch vio hero geheilt. Das ist eigentlich normal. Findest du es "Scheisse", dass er gekickt wurde? Und ja, ich habe mir alles durchgelesen. Ich finde die Pointe aber nicht.




...jaja.. mit Humor ist das sone Sache... ich für meinen Teil hab mich totgelacht:laugh:


----------



## Gondroval (2. Februar 2010)

danke damo, du hast meinen kranken, hungrigen Morgen verschönert =)

Aber den komischen Pala hätte ich bis zum Ende ertragen, mitm Heiler bin ich das stoisch, einfach nur schnell meine Marken. Mitm Tank.. der Pala als DD dabei, den hätte ich gleich entfernt, nach dem Buch.

Aber weiter so, das habeich so vermisst.

Ein Hoch auf die Priesterschaft =)


----------



## Dogarn (2. Februar 2010)

I lol´d!

Echt mal das ist sooo gail. Und wie mich das an mich selbst errinnert. Nur wars da nicht der Tank sondern der Heiler der afk ging, oder nach dem TE die Gruppe fickte, Und mein armer MeleeSchamane wurde vom Prügelhengst zum Heiler genötigt. Stress Stress....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (2. Februar 2010)

^^ wirklich geil geschrieben!!

ich zogg au ein priester solche dinge wie bei dir sind mir auch oft passiert...

erst letzte woche wollt ich auch einen auf gutmütig machen, weil ich per lfg-tool in ner grp vor strat-hero landete.... peng was für ein geilen tank wir hatten....

er sagte er war gerade erst 80 geworden... mir eig egal hauptsache er hält aggro und bekommt nicht zu hart auf die mütze... naja im endeffekt musste er dann noch umskillen/tränke/elixier usw usw damit er erst critimmun wurde... hat alles etwa 45 minuten gedauert^^....

naja fazit war dann dass er im rathaus instant umgefallen ist... was hab ich daraus gelernt.... GS ist zwar nicht das wichtigste, aber skill ist eben auch nicht alles^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (2. Februar 2010)

Wie immer nice, der Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Weiter so, mehr, mehr, mehr ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loran-76 (2. Februar 2010)

schön geschrieben, und ich denke viele finden sich in der situation wieder. sei es bedarf würfeln für twinks usw. lustig sind immer noch die mit 4k dps am flamen über die anderen dds sind, selbst aber nichtmal den ersten platz bestreiten, ich als ele habe da recht gute karten die zahlen hochzupushen, nur gehts darum? ist man net früher schon froh gewessen mit 1.8k dps nach naxx10 gehen zu können.. oder die tanks die schreien macht mal dmg, man selbst hält sich ja zurück bei kriegern usw. wer weiss was so ein kettenblitz anrichten kann. aber wenn man so nach dmg verlangt, dann bringt man auch mal den übermütigen tank ins schwitzen, manche lernen es ebend nie.

glaube solange das suchtool+ignoliste gibt, habe schon einige übermütigen, großmäuligen deppen ihren platz gefunden, leider geht manchmal die igno funktion nicht, keine ahnung ob es ein wow fehler ist, aber denke ganz gut so, sonst wäre die 50 plätze schon voll belegt.^^ 
aber wem wunders, warum sollte es in wow anderes sein wie im rl, wo auch genug leute rumrennen, jeden tag die fahrt zur arbeit und zurück, das reicht mir teilweise schon auf was für verkehrsteilnehmer trifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (2. Februar 2010)

Mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bringst den täglichen WoW Alltag auf den Punkt aber das genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

*Riesiges Damokles Altar aufzubauen beginn und nach hilfe von den anderen Usern frag*



*und frische Hotdogs zu wucherpreisen verkauf*


----------



## Omidas (2. Februar 2010)

Schön geschrieben und nett zu lesen.

Aber wäre ich in der Gruppe gewesen und wäre die Ausschlusswahl gekommen hätte ich auf Nein gedrückt

Okey das 2 mal Bedarf würfeln wäre ein Grund gewesen. Wenns danach gekommen wäre ... vielleicht. Aber ich hätte beim 2ten Juwe Teil einfach nach ihm gewürfelt. Und je nachdem was er gemacht hat das selbe gedrückt. Mache ich auch bei gefrorenen Kugeln. Wenn ich sehe das da schon wer Bedarf gedrückt hatte mache ichs auch. Wie es der DK schon gemacht hat in deiner Story.

Aber ihn dann erst zu kicken, weil er kurz AFK muss, weil er noch so jung ist, das er bei seinen Eltern wohnt und dem RL mehr Platz gibt als einem Spiel und deswegen kurz weg ist wenn er gerufen wird ist nicht die feine Art. Okey, er hätte AFK schreiben können. Bei den Wellen zwar sehr blöd, aber wenns nicht anders geht.

Wobei ich sagen muss die erlaubten Gründe für unerlaubtes AFK gehen in Instanzen sind schon sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (2. Februar 2010)

Damo sehr geil geschrieben.

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Dir.

Die erlebten Schilderungen spiegeln genau das wieder was ich bei so 10-15% der Gruppen erlebe....Beim Rest läuft alles nach Plan. Mir sind die am Liebsten, die kurz hallo sagen, durchbuffen und dann go? fragen. Da wissen alle um was es geht und sein wir mal ehrlich. Die meisten sind doch schon 50mal in Burg Utgarde gewesen...Ich mag die Ini aber denken muss ich auch nicht mehr :-) 

Was mir aber auch immer auffällt in den Gruppen in denen es nicht (!) läuft. Es wird nach einem Wipe erstmal nach mehr DPS gebrüllt. Was an sich schon ein Witz ist, weil man unmöglich zu wenig Schaden machen kann in den Inis. Besonders lustig finde ich es wenn der Wipe der gerade vollzogen wurde, keine Minute (übertrieben) nach dem Pull der Gruppe stattfand aber Helas und Tanks machen nie einen Fehler ;-) 

Greettz


----------



## Damokles (2. Februar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Was ich da so über dich rausgelesen hab war: Du bist <zensiert>, von dir selbst so eingenommen das du glaubst du bist der netteste Mensch überhaupt und jeder will dich haben, du bist nicht ganz bei Verstand weil du ständig in Tagträume fällst und ein Anfänger.
> 
> Denn es gilt, in Random-ini's, die Schnauze halten.
> 
> Ich zieh einfach mein Tank-Ding durch und fertig, aber sobald mir der DK ein Tankteil wegwürfelt hagelts Schläge, die Gruppe steht dann auch auf meiner Seite und bis jetzt hab ich das Tankteil auch immer bekommen.



Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter, und sage mal:
Ich bin sogar so ein netter Mensch, dass ich über Deine schlechtigkeit erhaben bin.

Ich werde in "Random-ini´s" (um mal in Deinem Jargon zu bleiben) auf gar keinen Fall, meine Schnauze halten.
Es heißt zwar, das der Klügere nachgibt, jedoch im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das auch, dass die Dummheit gewinnt.
In meiner eigenen kleinen homosexuellen Tagtraumwelt, in der mich jeder mag, kann ich als dummer Anfänger, sowas einfach nicht zulassen.
Tut mir echt leid für Dich!

Darf ich Dir auch eine Frage stellen?
Bist Du Dir denn sicher, den richtigen Thread erwischt zu haben?
Denn in diesem Bericht, ist keine Rede davon, dass ein Todesritter dem amtierenden Tank ein Item wegwürfelt.

Es knuddelt und herzt Dich
Dein Damokles

P.S.
Bussi aufs Bäuchi





Piposus schrieb:


> Lieber TE: Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Ich hab auch schon ~20k Tankpalas lockerflockig durch vio hero geheilt. Das ist eigentlich normal. Findest du es "Scheisse", dass er gekickt wurde? Und ja, ich habe mir alles durchgelesen. Ich finde die Pointe aber nicht.



Natürlich habe ich auch schon ~20K Tanks lockerflockig durch die VF geheilt. Das ist überhaupt gar kein Thema. 
Thema ist, dass es immernoch Leute gibt, die meinen, dass 21K nicht ausreichen und deswegen rumnölen. Das nervt mich.

Ja, ich finde sowas "Scheisse". Selbst wenn ich dem Rausschmissaufruf mit einem "Nein" geantwortet hätte, so gild immernoch der Mehrheitsentscheid.
Denn sobald sich 3 Gruppenmitglieder dazu entschieden haben jemanden zu kicken, schliesst sich das Umfragefenster automatisch und der Betroffene Spieler wird entfernt,
ohne das man seinen Senf dazu abgeben darf.

Das Du nach mehrmaligen lesen, die Pointe nicht erkennst, finde ich persönlich bedauerlich. 
Denn dann habe ich wenig Hoffnung, das Du sie verstehst, selbst wenn ich sie Dir erkläre.
Hak´s doch einfach unter "Gelesen aber Unlustig" ab.




Dranay schrieb:


> Eines jedoch ist falsch an deiner Geschichte. Man hat 1h Zeit gedropte Items innerhalb der Instanzgruppe zu tauschen, wenn man denn mal falsch gewürfelt hat.



Ich flehe Dich an! Bitte probier es selbst aus, ein zufällig gefallenes Rezept/Formel/Bauanleitung/Buch/Trank mal mit einem Spieler von einem anderen Server auszutauschen.
Bitte! Und wenn Du das dann getan hast, komm bitte wieder hierher zurück und berichte mir von Deinem Erfolg.
Ich weis, dass ich Dich leider hier nie wieder sehe. Es sei denn, die patchen das mal.




WeRkO schrieb:


> Kannst ja offensichtlich doch nicht ohne das buffed.de Forum, wie mir scheint.



Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor, jemals wieder im "WoW-Allgemein" zu schreiben.
Schuld an meiner Anwesenheit, ist eine Aussage über meine Person, die ich so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen konnte/wollte.
Zam hat mir daraufhin diesen Account eingerichtet, um mir die Möglichkeit zu schaffen, das richtig zu stellen.
Also müsstest Du Dich genau genommen bei Zam beschweren.




rycardo schrieb:


> ...also sie sollten dich bei Buffed einstellen als schreiber du hast alle anforderungen dafür. also echt



Stimmt nicht ganz. Ich wage eher zu bezweifeln, das Buffed mich einstellen würde, denn:
1. Zahlen die bestimmt meine Gehaltsforderung für dieses mickrige Gekrakel nicht.
2. Nehmen die mich jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr, nachdem ich ihre Antwortmoral auf Fanpost kritisiert hab.
3. Hab ich das böse Wort mit "f" in meinem Bericht benutzt. (Ich glaub das lesen die gar nicht gern)
4. Kann ich gar nicht "alle" Anforderungen erfüllen, weil ich bereits eine Arbeit habe. 
5. Käme ich dort in Fürth gar nicht zum arbeiten, weil ich ständig Herrn Lenhardt um ein Autogram anbetteln würde. (Ja ich bin ein Heinrich-fanboy)


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (2. Februar 2010)

genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordVarot (2. Februar 2010)

ich dreh am rad das ech tlustig lange nich mehr sowas zu lesen weiter so xD


----------



## Petersburg (2. Februar 2010)

Genial²

...

Thx für meine neue Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (2. Februar 2010)

Liest sich für mich wie ein etwas Professioneller geschriebener Heul Thread von denen man auf Buffed mehr als genug hat. (Und jetzt sagt nicht nein es hat 100%ig den gleichen Inhalt)
Aber da der Verfasser den Namen "Damokles" trägt finden es alle Super.
Die Menschen soll man mal verstehen ein anderer würde dafür geflamet werden.
Auch wenn es ein anderer auch nicht so ausgeschmückt hätte.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Dalmus (2. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor, jemals wieder im "WoW-Allgemein" zu schreiben.
> Schuld an meiner Anwesenheit, ist eine Aussage über meine Person, die ich so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen konnte/wollte.
> Zam hat mir daraufhin diesen Account eingerichtet, um mir die Möglichkeit zu schaffen, das richtig zu stellen.
> Also müsstest Du Dich genau genommen bei Zam beschweren.



In diesem Sinne dann ein herzliches Danke an Zam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön wieder mal etwas von Dir gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Ferox21 (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich sag mal so:

Wenn man mal dringen weg muss und sei es im Kampf, solange es nicht ein Boss ist und die Gruppe die Sache augenscheinlich im Griff hat, dann würde ich das kurz mal anschreiben und dann eben gehen - wenn sie dann meinen mich kicken zu müssen - bitte, als Tank hab ich eh instant invite. Violette Zitadelle ist natürlich ein Extremfall, da man da den Zyklus nicht stoppen kann, wäre dann ungünstig, zugegeben. Kommt halt auf die Ini an.

Und das würfeln um Rezepte für Twinks. Ich sehe das so: Wenn kleiner Bedarf für eine aktuelle Skillung drauf hat und ich das für Twinks bräuchte würde ich zumindest fragen, ob ich drauf würfeln kann. Wenn die meinen Nö, is nich - ich sag das ganz ehrlich - würde ich trotzdem B würfeln. Ganz ehrlich so viel Gold kriegt man für diese Drops eh nicht im AH und ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso man nicht auch bei Rezepten für Twinks würfeln kann, wenn das Zeug eh kein anderer in der Ini braucht. Und wie oben schon, wenn man mich dafür kickt - bitte.


@Anfangstext. Tut mir leid, ich hab die Ironie jetzt nicht ganz so gesehen. Kann aber daran liegen, dass ich schon ganz andere Los-Gruppen erlebt habe, gegen die ein Tank, der mal wegen Stress mit den Eltern afk muss und b auf ein Item würfelt, das eh keiner will geradezu lächerlich harmlos wirkt.


----------



## Blutlos (3. Februar 2010)

Danke für das neue Schlagwort unseres Gildenchats: "Trottellotto".


----------



## Laberede (3. Februar 2010)

Du hast meine Server-Down Zeit gerettet !


----------



## _Flare_ (3. Februar 2010)

*lacht* super geschrieben, jedoch kann ich dir versichern, dass auch Priesterheiler manchmal es richtig draufhaben einen bis aufs Blut zu nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<- Tankpala/Tankdk (aber auf Rente, WoW liegt zZ in der Ecke weil keine Lust ^^) 

Schön geschrieben, witziger Text, so kann der Tag beginnen *grins*


----------



## VILOGITY (3. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Trottellotto (So sollte Blizz das Tool auch nennen)
> 
> Und Du bist wahrscheinlich mit T11 auf diese Welt gekommen?
> 
> ...



Was hab ich wieder gelacht ^^ Made my Day


----------



## VILOGITY (3. Februar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Was ich da so über dich rausgelesen hab war: Du bist &lt;zensiert&gt;, von dir selbst so eingenommen das du glaubst du bist der netteste Mensch überhaupt und jeder will dich haben, du bist nicht ganz bei Verstand weil du ständig in Tagträume fällst und ein Anfänger.
> Denn es gilt, in Random-ini's, die Schnauze halten.Ich zieh einfach mein Tank-Ding durch und fertig, aber sobald mir der DK ein Tankteil wegwürfelt hagelts Schläge, die Gruppe steht dann auch auf meiner Seite und bis jetzt hab ich das Tankteil auch immer bekommen.



Sorry, aber anscheinend liegt dein IQ nur knapp über der Zimmertemperatur.

Hagelts Schläge ?
Denn es gilt, in Random-ini's, die Schnauze halten ?
Geh mal dringend zu einem Arzt der dir hoffentlich noch helfen kann.


----------



## Engelsblutt (3. Februar 2010)

Geillll weiter so..


----------



## Esda (3. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Liest sich für mich wie ein etwas Professioneller geschriebener Heul Thread von denen man auf Buffed mehr als genug hat. (Und jetzt sagt nicht nein es hat 100%ig den gleichen Inhalt)
> Aber da der Verfasser den Namen "Damokles" trägt finden es alle Super.
> Die Menschen soll man mal verstehen ein anderer würde dafür geflamet werden.
> Auch wenn es ein anderer auch nicht so ausgeschmückt hätte.
> ...



Ich seh das nicht als Heulthread, sondern als Spaß, mit dem er uns den Tag versüßen und sich ein erfolgreiches Comeback verschaffen möchte (*kreisch* *BH auf die Bühne werf*). Der Inhalt kann schon so missverstanden werden, aber wenn man seine alten Posts kennt ist klar, dass er es nicht ernst meint.
Ich fürchte, wenn Damokles mal einen ernsten Problemthread eröffnen will, wird es ihm niemand mehr abkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathalina (3. Februar 2010)

Super, mal wieder klasse geschrieben, sowas liest man gern am Morgen und freut sich dann abends auf zocken ... selbst auch sehr oft erlebt und immer wieder geärgert, diesmal hab ich mich köstlich amüsiert, weil es einfach lustig verpackt war.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (3. Februar 2010)

mu
GA

Damo ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TR4CO (3. Februar 2010)

Richtig geil! Mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

100/10! und wb Damokles   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noelshar (3. Februar 2010)

Echt toll geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so ein Tag der offenen Tür bei buffed den hätte ich auch gern...
Sollte man sich mal für einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (3. Februar 2010)

> Wer ungeniert die Gruppe fickt, wird aus der Instanz gekickt.



Einfach nur geil danke Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo253 (3. Februar 2010)

Danke für diesen lustigen Erfahrungsbericht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte endlich mal was zu lachen an diesem bewölkten Tag!!

Freue mich schon auf meine nächste Randomgroup und hoffe inständig sowas nicht zu erleben.


----------



## soul6 (3. Februar 2010)

Damo mein Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komme erst jetzt zur Antwort, doch hast mir heut Morgen wieder den Tag gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ubrigens such ich schon den ganzen Vormittag, das Talibankommando vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## el-boom (3. Februar 2010)

Sticky, oder macht dem direkt ma ein eigenes Unterforum, weiter so !


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (3. Februar 2010)

naja einen grund hat er vergessen, der eigentlich die ultimative entschuldigung für nen leave ist^^

freundin steht in strabsen da und wartet.... eheheheh


----------



## soul6 (3. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> naja einen grund hat er vergessen, der eigentlich die ultimative entschuldigung für nen leave ist^^
> 
> freundin steht in strabsen da und wartet.... eheheheh




hehehehe, der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich fand es lustig... nicht wegen des Flames an sich, sondern weil es auf eine witzige und eines Damokles typischen Stils geschrieben ist.

Gerne mehr davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (3. Februar 2010)

Es gibt doch einen Gott und er hat uns den Damo und seine Lebensweisheiten zurückgegeben. Will noch mehr davon lesen.

wie immer eine 10/10


----------



## Syracrus (3. Februar 2010)

Welcome Back Damo !! Zwar etwas verspätet aber besser so als nie.

Was haben wir deine Berichte vermisst :-)

Kann mal wieder nur zustimmen und sagen:" That`s WoW"


----------



## Lailurya (3. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Liest sich für mich wie ein etwas Professioneller geschriebener Heul Thread von denen man auf Buffed mehr als genug hat. (Und jetzt sagt nicht nein es hat 100%ig den gleichen Inhalt)
> Aber da der Verfasser den Namen "Damokles" trägt finden es alle Super.
> Die Menschen soll man mal verstehen ein anderer würde dafür geflamet werden.
> Auch wenn es ein anderer auch nicht so ausgeschmückt hätte.
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich, diese Euphorie erkläre ich mir auch darüber, dass Damokles anscheinend ein gewisses Image anhaftet und viele jüngere Teilnehmer
hier eine Chance zum "mitziehen" sehen. 
Soll aber keine Kritik an dem Text sein, obwohl ich ihn selbst auch nicht lustig fand, zumal ich kein Freund der leicht feminimen Schreibweise bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pointe war für mich aus dem Grunde keine, als das ich es gut nachvollziehen kann, dass man selbst als Tank auch mal in sehr schlechten Situationen UNBEDINGT kurz vom PC weg muss,
gerade auch weil der Vater die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit verlangt.
Ebenso fand ich die Geschichte mit dem Bedarfswurf nicht besonders. 
Da gibt es ein ganz einfaches Mittel - einfach abwarten, was die anderen würfeln, wenn mehrere abwarten im Notfall einfach im Chat nachfragen, wie vorgegangen wird -
Und bevor du mir sagst, dass es sich doch aber gehört "Gier" zu machen - das man nur sich selbst trauen soll hört man schon in jungen Jahren :-)


----------



## Lailurya (3. Februar 2010)

> Welcome Back Damo !! Zwar etwas verspätet aber besser so als nie.
> 
> Was haben wir deine Berichte vermisst :-)
> 
> Kann mal wieder nur zustimmen und sagen:" That`s WoW"



Mit Bezug zu Syrarcus (s.o.)

Benutzer registriert seit 9.12.09, heißt Damokles aber willkommen als ob er ihn jahrelang kennen würde.
Natürlich kann es sein, dass er zuvor einfach als Gast auf buffed umher geschwirrt ist, oder aber sein erster Account vor ein Auto gefallen ist "hust"
- dennoch sehe ich meine Theorie ein wenig bestätigt, warum die Leute, und vor allem wer, sich so für Damokles begeistert ;-)


----------



## eimer07 (3. Februar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich, diese Euphorie erkläre ich mir auch darüber, dass Damokles anscheinend ein gewisses Image anhaftet und viele jüngere Teilnehmer
> hier eine Chance zum "mitziehen" sehen.



Also bin ich für dich ein kleines Kind weil ich seinen Text gut finde? Ja, ja, das solltest du uns vielleicht mal etwas näher erklären... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sehe auch in keinster Weise irgendwelche Euphorie über den TE, höchstens etwas groß geratenes Lob. Sollten wir ihn also nicht loben nur weil er ein einfaches Forenmitglied ist? 

Es tut mir leid aber deine Denkweise erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## Lailurya (3. Februar 2010)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Also bin ich für dich ein kleines Kind weil ich seinen Text gut finde? Ja, ja, das solltest du uns vielleicht mal etwas näher erklären...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zunächst sagte ich viele, nicht alle.
Desweiteren willst du mir weis machen, dass dir das Phänomen Marke unbekannt ist?
Ich unterstelle hier einigen Mitgliedern, dass sie den Text womöglich wirklich gut finden, ihn aber überaus stark loben, nur weil es sich um einen Text aus Damokles Schmiede handelt.
Nur als Beispiel: Wenn Picasso 5 Punkte auf eine Leinwand tupfen würde, dann zählte es als Kunst. Tut es jemand anderes, dann wird das "Kunstwerk" sicher nicht einmal mit einem einzigen Blick geehrt.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (3. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe dich, versüßt du mir doch immer wieder die Zeit, die hier im Forum sonst nur mit Kopfschütteln verbringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Mit Bezug zu Syrarcus (s.o.)
> 
> Benutzer registriert seit 9.12.09, heißt Damokles aber willkommen als ob er ihn jahrelang kennen würde.
> Natürlich kann es sein, dass er zuvor einfach als Gast auf buffed umher geschwirrt ist, oder aber sein erster Account vor ein Auto gefallen ist "hust"
> - dennoch sehe ich meine Theorie ein wenig bestätigt, warum die Leute, und vor allem wer, sich so für Damokles begeistert ;-)



tz ich bin damokles fan seit seinem ersten bericht <3 und er hat sich fast schon selber uebertroffen in diesem hier, wie ich finde


----------



## Damokles (3. Februar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Zunächst sagte ich viele, nicht alle.
> Desweiteren willst du mir weis machen, dass dir das Phänomen Marke unbekannt ist?
> Ich unterstelle hier einigen Mitgliedern, dass sie den Text womöglich wirklich gut finden, ihn aber überaus stark loben, nur weil es sich um einen Text aus Damokles Schmiede handelt.
> Nur als Beispiel: Wenn Picasso 5 Punkte auf eine Leinwand tupfen würde, dann zählte es als Kunst. Tut es jemand anderes, dann wird das "Kunstwerk" sicher nicht einmal mit einem einzigen Blick geehrt.



Okay. Du schätzt meine Art zu schreiben nicht sonderlich. Ist bei mir angekommen.
Kann ich nachvollziehen und Dir auch bestimmt nicht übel nehmen. Letztendlich, ist jeder in seiner Badekappe sein eigener Kapitän.

Aber wieso entzürnt es Dich denn, wenn andere Mitleser Spass an meinem 5 Leinwandtupfen haben?
Dürfen die meinen femininen Humor nicht lustig finden?
Und wenn Du schon für Dich herausgefunden hast, das Du meine Texte nicht magst, wieso liest Du diesen hier erst durch?
In der Hoffnung, er könnte doch evtl. ein wenig lustig sein? Bist Du vielleicht insgeheim auch ein kleiner Fan?
Oder liest Du ihn nur um einen Grund zu suchen, die begeisterten Leser und mich "aus was weis denn ich was für einen Grund" abzustrafen, 
dass ich meinen tuntigen Müll hier ablade und es Leute gibt die das auch noch toll finden?


----------



## GCX-513 (3. Februar 2010)

Ein sehr schöner Bericht, hab mich köstlich amüsiert.



Lailurya schrieb:


> Zunächst sagte ich viele, nicht alle.
> Desweiteren willst du mir weis machen, dass dir das Phänomen Marke unbekannt ist?
> Ich unterstelle hier einigen Mitgliedern, dass sie den Text womöglich wirklich gut finden, ihn aber überaus stark loben, nur weil es sich um einen Text aus Damokles Schmiede handelt.
> Nur als Beispiel: Wenn Picasso 5 Punkte auf eine Leinwand tupfen würde, dann zählte es als Kunst. Tut es jemand anderes, dann wird das "Kunstwerk" sicher nicht einmal mit einem einzigen Blick geehrt.



Nun, wenn dir der Text nicht gefällt, zwingt dich niemand ihn zu lesen. "Vielen" zu unterstellen, sie würde Damokles nur wegen seines guten Rufes loben um etwas von seinem "Ruhm" abzubekommen ist einfach nur eine Unterstellung und kannst du nicht beweisen! Übrigens scheinst du bei deinem kleinen Picasso-Vergleich zu übersehen, dass sich der Mann meistens was bei seinem 5 Punkten gedacht hat, während die meisten anderen es wohl nur auf den oben genannten Ruhm und das Geld abgesehen hätten. Ich wage außerdem zu bezweifeln, dass du in der Lage wärst (wenn man denn Picasso als Synonym für Damokles sehen würde) einen solchen Bericht zu schreiben.

Ruhm und Stärke!

PS.: Schade, da war wohl jemand schneller...


----------



## Magickevin (4. Februar 2010)

Finds irgendwie Schade das in jedem deiner Berichte Damokles selbsternannte Kritiker gibt die an dir, deinen Texten und deinen Fanboys/girls immer irgendwas zu mäckeln haben.
Absurd und wie gesagt irgendwie Schade das man mittlerweile in einem Forum dumm angemacht wird weil man seine Berichte online stellt. (Dazu erstmal Hut ab sowas zu schreiben und es dann für die Gesamte Buffed Community öffentlich zu stellen und dann auchnoch mit den Flames der Flamer auseinander zu setzen)

Und bei manchen dieser Flamer muss ich lachen oder meistens einfach nur den Kopf schütteln denn wenn sie wie in deinen Berichten zuvor den Humor nicht lustig finden lesen sie diese Berichte immer und immer und immer und immer und immer wieder so als würden sie nur darauf warten sich über etwas Lustiges (was in ihren Augen nicht lustig ist) schlecht zu machen oder zu sagen ZOMFG KANN JA NICHT ECHT SEIN!

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich folgenden Satz schon in sämtlichen Foren gepostet habe sei es hier oder woanders*räusper*: "Man kann sich natürlich grundlos Steine in den weg legen, solange man nicht drüber stolpert"

Und achja nochmal Gratulation zu deinem Bericht und auch ein Willkommen zurück von meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (4. Februar 2010)

Hab mir deine Erfahrungsberichte auch immer gerne durchgelesen, im vergleich zu vielen anderen threats ist er gut geschrieben, leicht verständlich und hat eine gewisse Art an humor die einem gefallen kann oder auch nicht. 

Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten


P.s. an die nicht fan boys wenn ihr es ned lesen wollt oder unlustig (fad) findet, es zwingt euch niemand alles zu lesen bzw auch etwas dazu zu schreiben.

mfg


----------



## Dalfi (4. Februar 2010)

So an die Flamer Fraktion:

Da ihr ja mit Geisteswissenschaften wie Lyrik offenbar überfordert seid, gehe ich davon aus das eure Talente an anderer Stelle liegen. 
Sollten sie im Handwerklichen Bereich angesiedelt sein, so seid ihr sicher insoweit technisch begabt, 
dass ihr wisst wo der Maurer das Loch gelassen hat, oder ?
Also wem die Texte nicht gefallen, einfach dieses Virtuelle Loch, in der virtuellen Wand, dieses Threads suchen und von innen nach außen durchqueren und bitte draußen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein begeisterter Leser aller Berichte die Damo hier veröffentlicht hat. Oder wie die Flamer sagen ein Fanboy-Kiddie, wobei es in meinem Alter fast schon ein Kompliment wäre als Kiddie bezeichnet zu werden.


----------



## Kargaro (4. Februar 2010)

*wischt sich die Lachtränen aus den Augen* 
Super Bericht, wie alle von dir. Weiter so, wir wollen mehr!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iplaynaked (4. Februar 2010)

@lailurya: geh zu vreen, nomine08 und jimmsn in die ecke.

@damo: schön zu lesen.


----------



## ayanamiie (4. Februar 2010)

sehr schönzulesen mit überraschendem ende .

Dachte erst bist voll der noob helfer ^^ und am ende is dat sone bratzbirne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja und noch gesagt als ihr alle frisch80wart gabs teilweise auch nur 15-23k tank für hero


----------



## Lailurya (4. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Okay. Du schätzt meine Art zu schreiben nicht sonderlich. Ist bei mir angekommen.
> Kann ich nachvollziehen und Dir auch bestimmt nicht übel nehmen. Letztendlich, ist jeder in seiner Badekappe sein eigener Kapitän.
> 
> Aber wieso entzürnt es Dich denn, wenn andere Mitleser Spass an meinem 5 Leinwandtupfen haben?
> ...



Guten Morgen,
Das mit den 5 Leinwandtupfen hatte ja keinen direkten Bezug zu deinem Text, bei dir ist ja sehrwohl Inhalt vorhanden.
Das war nur ein Beispiel um die Vorteile von Bekanntheit zu verdeutlichen.

Und ich habe für mich noch nicht herausgefunden, dass deine Texte schlecht sind, was ich auch nie behauptet habe, ich fand lediglich diesen hier nicht so amüsant.
Und es stört mich auch nicht, dass andere diesen Text gut finden/fanden, denn das ist immerhin Geschmackssache.
Und ich habe nie behauptet, dass alle sich hier positiv äußernden Mitglieder ein Alter von 10-18 besitzen, was aber viele dennoch als Offerte gegen sich selbst interpretiert haben, wie mir die Anschlusskommentare zeigen^^

Was ich lediglich gemacht habe ist, dass ich mich über die wirklichen Fanboys alla "Damokles, ich will ein Kind von dir!" ein wenig lustig gemacht habe, weil sie eben schon weniger objekiv bewerten.
mfg


----------



## Elenenedh (4. Februar 2010)

Ja ja, ich glaube solche Erlebnisse hatte schon jeder unter uns in einer seiner Random-Gruppen - nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (4. Februar 2010)

Sehr gut, wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Trottellotto, den Begriff muß ich mir merken. Oft genug trifft es sehr gut zu.
Wie gestern, wo ich als Tank in Burg Utgarde 50% vom Gesamtschaden gemacht habe. Das kann ja sicherlich mal passieren, aber der beste DD war der mit dem deutlich schlechtesten Equip und der einzige, der tatsächlich einen "Grund" hatte, wenig Schaden zu machen. Da fragt man sich, wie sie an Equip gekommen sind.
Oder vorgestern mit meinem Hexer. So schnell konnte man gar nicht kucken, wie der Tank von Gruppe zu Gruppe gesprintet ist. Ja ich mache das als Tank auch so. Aber soetwas ist nur dann "cool", solange es funktioniert und keiner stirbt. Und man sollte so auch nur spielen, wenn man es kann. Natürlich kam es, wie es kommen mußte, irgendwann war der Tank tot, weil der Heiler eben einmal nicht mehr rechtzeitig kam, um ihn zu heilen. Kein Vorwurf an den Heiler, wer so einen Tank schonmal erlebt hat, weiß, was ich meine.
Am liebsten sind mir aber noch diejenigen DDs, die mich als Tank wie einen dummen Jungen behandeln, der sich glücklich schätzen muß, mit so tollen DDs mitgehen zu dürfen. Ich tanke lange genug und das auch erfolgreich, so daß ich durchaus behaupten kann, ich verstehe mein Handwerk. Und jeder, der nicht blind ist, merkt das auch recht schnell. Aber allein dieses Drängeln der DDs, während ich noch PallyPower einstelle, mir den Heiler ansehe, weil ich will ihn ja nicht überfordern, und insofern ein Magier dabei ist, auf Strudel warte, finde ich schon respektlos. Diese DDs wollen schnell durch, das verstehe ich. Aber ich bin schnell und ich bin dann am schnellsten, wenn alles optimal vorbereitet wird. Aber soetwas vesteht man nicht, wenn man nur Recount im Auge hat. Wenn dann auch noch Oberlehrersprüche kommen, als wär ich gerade erst 80 geworden, aber spätestens wenn DDs, denen es nicht schnell genug geht, für mich pullen, bin ich aus solchen Gruppen schnell wieder raus. Soetwas muß ich nicht haben. Schließlich bin ich Tank und als solcher finde ich instant eine neue Gruppe. Jaja, da ist der Debuff. Aber dann geh ich eben solange ins AH stöbern oder mache die Daily Hero mit dem Hexer.

Unterm Strich wird dieses Trottellottto aber immer schlimmer. Leute von anderen Servern sieht man vielleicht nie wieder. Wieso soll man sich da auch benehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> ..................




aber sowas von */signed*! Sprichst mir aus der Seele.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Was ich lediglich gemacht habe ist, dass ich mich über die wirklichen Fanboys alla "Damokles, ich will ein Kind von dir!" ein *wenig lustig gemacht* habe, weil sie eben schon weniger objekiv bewerten.
> mfg



Schade, hättest du das mal. Hab aber nix lustiges entdecken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Damo

Schön dasss du wieder da bist *freu*

Ich will ein Kind von dir!!
(ich sag nur Bauchhöhlenschwangerschaft für alle Nörgler die jetzt sagen...das geeeht abaa ja gaa nich)


----------



## Damokles (4. Februar 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich will ein Kind von dir!!
> (ich sag nur Bauchhöhlenschwangerschaft für alle Nörgler die jetzt sagen...das geeeht abaa ja gaa nich)



Vorschlag angenommen.
Nun müssten wir uns noch einig werden, wie wir unser Höhlenkind nennen wollen.
Soll es Ohrenkles oder Damosammler heissen? Und wenn es ein Mädchen wird, nennen wir es Frank. *grins*

Nachtrag:
Zuerst ist mir Peter als Mädchenname in den Sinn gekommen.
Aber dann hab ich gedacht, das klingt nach "Public Test Realm" und könnte suggerieren, dass da jeder drauf darf.
Das wär dann nicht so gut für das Kind.

Nachtragsnachtrag:
Wer meine verschrobene Denkweise nicht nachvollziehen kann, sollte sich die drei Buchstaben
"P" ,"T" & "R" mal laut vorsprechen. Vielleicht kommt man dann drauf.
Ich weis der Witz ist flach. Aber dafür flach mit Nivea.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Zuerst ist mir Peter als Mädchenname in den Sinn gekommen.
> Aber dann hab ich gedacht das klingt nach "Public Test Realm" und könnte suggerieren, das da jeder drauf darf.
> Das wär dann nicht so gut für das Kind.



Roflcopter <3


----------



## Syracrus (4. Februar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Mit Bezug zu Syrarcus (s.o.)
> 
> Benutzer registriert seit 9.12.09, heißt Damokles aber willkommen als ob er ihn jahrelang kennen würde.
> Natürlich kann es sein, dass er zuvor einfach als Gast auf buffed umher geschwirrt ist, oder aber sein erster Account vor ein Auto gefallen ist "hust"
> - dennoch sehe ich meine Theorie ein wenig bestätigt, warum die Leute, und vor allem wer, sich so für Damokles begeistert ;-)





Nun ja, ja erst seit dann vielleicht angemeldet, aber man kann die Beiträge ja auch vorher schon verfolgt haben oder nicht?

wie war das mit dem erst nachdenken ?


----------



## Lailurya (4. Februar 2010)

Syracrus schrieb:


> Nun ja, ja erst seit dann vielleicht angemeldet, aber man kann die Beiträge ja auch vorher schon verfolgt haben oder nicht?
> 
> wie war das mit dem erst nachdenken ?



Du zitierst schon selbst die Stelle, an der ich bereits einräume, dass du eventuell schon vorher als Gast seine Beiträge gelesen hast, was die Fähigkeit unregistriert Buffed Beiträge zu lesen umfasst.
Ohne Worte :-/


----------



## Dalmus (4. Februar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Das mit den 5 Leinwandtupfen hatte ja keinen direkten Bezug zu deinem Text, bei dir ist ja sehrwohl Inhalt vorhanden.
> Das war nur ein Beispiel um die Vorteile von Bekanntheit zu verdeutlichen.


Bekanntheit kann ein Vorteil oder auch ein Nachteil sein - je nachdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Fall, subjektiv betrachtet, sicherlich von Vorteil, aber ist das nicht überall im Leben so? Lebt man nicht von seinem Ruf?



Lailurya schrieb:


> Was ich lediglich gemacht habe ist, dass ich mich über die wirklichen Fanboys alla "Damokles, ich will ein Kind von dir!" ein wenig lustig gemacht habe, weil sie eben schon weniger objekiv bewerten.


Objektiv bewerten... irgendwas wollte ich gerade dazu schreiben - nur was? 
Mir fällt's nicht mehr ein.

Aber wäre ich ein ganzes Stück femininer und würde literarisch begabten Nachwuchs anstreben, so würde ich rufen "Damo, ich will ein Kind von Dir!"
Und auch wenn ich ein Mann bin, so will ich betonen, daß ich im Zuge der Gleichberechtigung das Recht beanspruche dieses Kind zur Welt bringen zu können.

Ein wenig ot? Egal, ich freue mich auf den nächsten Erfahrungsbericht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (4. Februar 2010)

Dalmus schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne dann ein herzliches Danke an Zam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich Zam zuliebe meinen "running Gag" aufgebe.
Wo er sich doch so lieb gekümmert hat und so.

Ach neeee doch nicht.

/y namecalling


----------



## Chillers (4. Februar 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich will ein Kind von dir!!
> (ich sag nur Bauchhöhlenschwangerschaft für alle Nörgler die jetzt sagen...das geeeht abaa ja gaa nich)



Geht auch (noch) nicht bei Männchen, sondern leider nur bei Weibchen. Ist wohl eine äußerst schmerzhafte Angelegenheit, die sofort operativ beseitigt werden muss, da das W sonst droht innerlich zu verbluten.

Mir selber haben die Erfahrungsberichte am besten gefallen, in denen er sich als Schami versucht (Erdtotem!) oder
mit Freund einer Gilde jff beitritt und diese gehörig aufmischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fámeless (5. Februar 2010)

Einfach nur epic !!11einseinsdrölf1! 

hab mich echt totglacht xDDDD


Mfg Fáme


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (5. Februar 2010)

/made my day

Du solltest echt überlegen professionell zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt klasse und sehr wortgewand!


----------



## soul6 (5. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Nachtragsnachtrag:
> Wer meine verschrobene Denkweise nicht nachvollziehen kann, sollte sich die drei Buchstaben
> "P" ,"T" & "R" mal laut vorsprechen. Vielleicht kommt man dann drauf.
> Ich weis der Witz ist flach. Aber dafür flach mit Nivea.



Hehehehehe, der war zwar flach aber auch net schlecht und mit nivea flutscht er sogar richtig ^^^^^^^^^^^^

greats
randy


----------



## Russelkurt (5. Februar 2010)

Mach bitte noch lange weiter mit deinen Erfahrungsberichten Damokles. Die versüßen mir jeden Morgen oder Nachmittag^^ Und was Du da zum Teil erlebst kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. Manches hab ich sogar erlebt, vorallem solche Newbies die ich in Schutz nehme, weil sie auch ne Chance bekommen sollen und dann die Gruppe versuchen zu f***en...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. Februar 2010)

Danke!

Ich habe mal ne blöde Frage: Darf ich das Wort "Trottellotto" lizenzfrei benutzen?


----------



## Damokles (5. Februar 2010)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich habe mal ne blöde Frage: Darf ich das Wort "Trottellotto" lizenzfrei benutzen?



K.A. soweit ich von Google erfahren konnte, bin ich der erste, der das Wort "Trottellotto" benutzt hat.
Es gibt zwar "Trottel Lotto" und "Trottel-Lotto" als gefundene Einträge. Aber ob da jetzt jemand ein Lizenzrecht drauf hat...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde es einfach frei benutzten. Es sei denn, Du zitierst aus diesem Bericht. Da würde ich dann gern als Autor genannt werden.


----------

